# Reload RTA



## Afroman (30/8/18)

Afternoon guys

Any vendors have stock of the Reload RTA, preferably in the Pretoria/JHB area?

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (1/9/18)

I would also like to know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (10/9/18)

TheEcigStore has a fresh batch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak (11/9/18)

Quickly before they get sold artofvape.co.za
They have Black, Silver and Gold. @TalhaMoolla

Reactions: Like 2


----------

